# Did I buy a fake Orient Bambino? Please help



## Neverforget (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello,

Long time lurker here and I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this. I've never dared to post before buying my first watch but I have read a lot and I finally bought my very first automatic watch. 

I just received an Orient bambino ER2400CN bought from creationwatches and I fear that it may be fake due to the numbers written on the front and back of the watch that serves to identify the caliber.

My orient caliber is "AC" but none of the Orients of this model has "AC" as their identifier (caliber), it's actually not even in the user manual I received or the one online. I tried searching for it in google with no relevant results, all the photos and the websites I visited shows "ER" and not "AC" on this watch model.


Can someone help? Thank you very much.


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA (Aug 1, 2012)

We can confirm that the model number is valid, but cannot verify if the watch is actually authentic. In the past, we were informed by Orient Japan that creationwatches is not an authorized dealer. Fake Orient Watches do exist, and one would not be able to distinguish real from fake by looking at the aesthetics of the watch.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Weird. Seems like the numbers would be easy to fake if it were a fake. 

Did you contact the seller? Creation Watches has a good rep.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

You know what that means.......time to open it up. 


Or you know what.......a cream-dial Orient Bambino having been my first mechanical watch I can say confidently that the aesthetics are the ONLY good thing about that watch. If your watch looks as amazing as a cream-dial Bambino should look like, it doesn't matter if it's real or fake because you are missing out on nothing else.


Old pic of my former Bambino:


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)

Does the movement hack (seconds hand stops when the crown is pulled out to the second position) and handwind? If so I guess that Orient now equips the older version Bambinos with the new movement that was introduced with the version 4 Bambinos. Look here for example: Orient FAC08002F AC08002F Bambino v4
Note that in the description they refer to the movement as "F67" but on the dial it reads "AC-08" and so on (watch video in highest resolution), which is similar to what is written on your dial.
Also, on the dial it reads "Water Resistant" and not "Water Resist" which is something they introduced with the newer models&#8230;.
In short: I *think* you might have gotten a "renewed" iteration of the version 2 Bambino but of course it might also be a fake.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I agreed with Neuromancer.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

+1 what Neuromancer said,
OP, If the seconds hand will stop when the crown is pulled out.. apparently you are the owner of newer, upgraded version of Bambino ver.2, fingers crossed


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

I have never read anyone say that creationwatches had sold them a fake and I think many, many members on here (including me) have bought from them. Much more likely, you bought a new, better Bambino. Congrats!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree that's it's most likely the newest version. It happened to me with another vendor from Singapore with my citizen Promaster.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

@Neverforget, you watch is fine. Mate on a forum in my homeland just bought same watch from creation and the watch hacks. You have newer, better version of Bambino, that's all


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I am actually in the market for a black faced steel Bambino II. Is there any way to know whether the watch I purchase will have the upgraded movement (already have a gold Bambino I with old movement).

Any help is appreciate chaps.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jun 17, 2015)

bobski said:


> I am actually in the market for a black faced steel Bambino II. Is there any way to know whether the watch I purchase will have the upgraded movement (already have a gold Bambino I with old movement).
> 
> Any help is appreciate chaps.


The newer/upgraded ones do not start with "ER" but with "AC". Take the following two as an example:
Old: Orient Bambino Classic Automatic ER2400DB Men's Watch
New: Orient 2nd Generation Bambino Classic Automatic FAC00006B0 AC00006B Men's Watch

Also, if the movement is mentioned somewhere in the description it will be "F6724" (like in the link above).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If you bought from CW it's highly unlikely to be funny. There's always the chance that a dodgy one got into the system but CW don't intentionally sell fakes - well they've never sold me one.


----------



## teddybearstand (Sep 11, 2016)

First post here. Just ordered the "AC" V3 model from CW, and am hoping I do indeed receive the F67 movement as OP did.


----------

